# Nebraska hunter visiting KC, MO this weekend



## BigFootsCreepyUncle (Apr 1, 2020)

Hey guys and gals, and happy hunting season! I am having to take my dog to Kansas City for an emergency surgery this weekend and am hoping to occupy my mind and kill some time hunting for some Morels. However, since I am from Omaha, NE I don't know the lay of the land in KC. Would anyone be willing to share with me some places to go hunt, or be willing to have me tag along?

Like I said, I'm from Omaha and rarely ever make it to KC (or out of Omaha for that matter..) so I wont be a regular visitor on your grounds. If anyone would be willing to help me make this unfortunate 'vacation' a little brighter for me I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much! Would be more than happy to trade some local beers for a spot to go  Cheers!


----------



## Mark Camp (Mar 28, 2020)

I


BigFootsCreepyUncle said:


> Hey guys and gals, and happy hunting season! I am having to take my dog to Kansas City for an emergency surgery this weekend and am hoping to occupy my mind and kill some time hunting for some Morels. However, since I am from Omaha, NE I don't know the lay of the land in KC. Would anyone be willing to share with me some places to go hunt, or be willing to have me tag along?
> 
> Like I said, I'm from Omaha and rarely ever make it to KC (or out of Omaha for that matter..) so I wont be a regular visitor on your grounds. If anyone would be willing to help me make this unfortunate 'vacation' a little brighter for me I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much! Would be more than happy to trade some local beers for a spot to go  Cheers!


 would love to help you find some but you’re at least a week early. Soil temps are 47 degrees and will be going down with that cold front you’re bringing with you. I’d predict we start seeing them by 4/13 which is a week earlier than years past. Good luck with your dog!


----------



## BigFootsCreepyUncle (Apr 1, 2020)

Mark, I apologize to you and all the others around KC that had to deal with the cold front I brought along with me! While I didnt get to hunt any fungus I was able to find some breweries selling beer to go and I got the chance to drive around a beautiful city with zero traffic (I have horrible traffic induced anxiety because of a wreck I had years back). My dog had a 3 hour long spinal tap done and is on her way to a full recovery and back to being her normal self. Thankyou for your willingness to help, if the conditions were better! We will have to come back to the KC area for a checkup so maybe the weather will be better then, and we can meet up. Thanks again and I look forward to exploring this newly found forum!


----------



## Mark Camp (Mar 28, 2020)

BigFootsCreepyUncle said:


> Mark, I apologize to you and all the others around KC that had to deal with the cold front I brought along with me! While I didnt get to hunt any fungus I was able to find some breweries selling beer to go and I got the chance to drive around a beautiful city with zero traffic (I have horrible traffic induced anxiety because of a wreck I had years back). My dog had a 3 hour long spinal tap done and is on her way to a full recovery and back to being her normal self. Thankyou for your willingness to help, if the conditions were better! We will have to come back to the KC area for a checkup so maybe the weather will be better then, and we can meet up. Thanks again and I look forward to exploring this newly found forum!


Not a problem Bigfoot! I don’t want it to warm up too quickly anyway, it’s harder to predict if it does. Glad to hear your dogs’ procedure was successful. With current forecasts, the week of 4/13 should get us started and by 4/20, we will be in prime time for that week. Let us know!


----------



## Tamalama (Apr 2, 2017)

Mark Camp said:


> Not a problem Bigfoot! I don’t want it to warm up too quickly anyway, it’s harder to predict if it does. Glad to hear your dogs’ procedure was successful. With current forecasts, the week of 4/13 should get us started and by 4/20, we will be in prime time for that week. Let us know!


Just wondering about hunting on 04/20. Isn't that a holiday? LOL


----------



## BigFootsCreepyUncle (Apr 1, 2020)

Tamalama said:


> Just wondering about hunting on 04/20. Isn't that a holiday? LOL


I would hunt on Thanksgiving or Christmas if I could, not sure why 4/20 should be any different!


----------

